

The Revolution May Not Be Tweeted, But Al Jazeera English Sure Will Be Promoted - znmeb
http://borasky-research.net/2011/01/29/the-revolution-may-not-be-tweeted-but-al-jazeera-english-sure-will-be-promoted/

======
jdp23
Very interesting. A lot to learn for startups and activists.

